# Connecting two Tivos to one Ethernet adapter using a USB 2-port switch????



## BBQ-AllStar (Jan 27, 2002)

Hey all...I did some searching but couldn't find any info on anyone who has tried or successfully got two tivos to connect to one ethernet port using a USB switch.

I have one HR10-250 and one HDVR2 in the Living Room. Both are Zipper'd (Thanks GM! & RB!) and I currently have one Netgear FA120 USB-Ethernet adapter that plugs into my Airport Express wireless base station.

What I want to be able to do is to connect to either TiVo w/o unplugging the USB/Netgear adapter and plugging it back into the other TiVo. This also seems to require a "reboot" in order to get telnet back on the TiVo that didn't have the USB-Ethernet cable plugged into it. I have seen some Auto and Manual 2-port switches out there and was wondering if anyone knows if this setup would work.

I am specifically looking at the USB 2 Port Share Switch from usbswitch.com (http://www.usbswitch.com/usb_2port_switch.html).

Will this work?...Or would the TiVos need a special driver to recognize the USB switch.

Thanks for any help/suggestions...


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

For the price of that USB switch, you could buy two USB-ethernet adapters.


----------



## BBQ-AllStar (Jan 27, 2002)

Yeah, but my Airport Express base station only has one ethernet port...if I bought two adapters, then wouldn't I have to buy ahub for my base station?

And they have a deal right now on a manual switch...reg price is $29.98 but I can get it for $19.98...the one above is the auto switch which would be the best route...it would automatically switch between the two tivos...


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

> my Airport Express base station only has one ethernet port


The fix for that is simple: Connect a cheap 5-port ethernet switch to it.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

I don't think this will work as well as you hope. I think your best bet would also be to get the hub and "extra" adapter. It will be less headaches and well worth any added cost.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

ttodd1 said:


> I don't think this will work as well as you hope. I think your best bet would also be to get the hub and "extra" adapter. It will be less headaches and well worth any added cost.


Less headaches is an understatement. What you want to try will not work. As has been mentioned, get a hub, and 2 adaptors.


----------



## BBQ-AllStar (Jan 27, 2002)

Thanks for the info...I do not want any more headaches...


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

Here is an example of what you need: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817111034 .


----------

